# oidentd Config fehler?



## KomUleR (15. September 2004)

Hi leute, wenn ich oidentd auf meinem Linux Server starten will, erscheint folgende Meldung:

[line 1] syntax error
Error reading configuration file

Meine config sieht so aus:

```
default {
        default {
                deny spoof
                deny spoof_all
                deny spoof_privport
                allow random_numeric
                allow numeric
                allow hide
        }
}
user root {
        default {
                force reply "UNKNOWN"
        }
}


user bouncers {
        default {
                allow spoof
                allow spoof_all
                allow random
                allow hide
        }
}
```

Kann mir einer sagen was da falsch ist?


----------

